# flourocarbon for trolling



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

i went to the saltwater sportsman seminar in mobile last saturday. when they were discussing offshore trolling, george poveromo and the other pros speaking were all about using fluorocarbon for bluewater trolling. using fluorocarbon for bottom bumping and tuna is one thing, but would itmake a differenceto use it for dolphin/wahoo/billfish trolling?


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't think that there would be much benefit over mono, unless you're into a bunch of spooky open water tuna.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree; the only times I use flouro trolling is for tuna or slow trolling live hardtails around weedlines or rigs.


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

I think it depends on your outlook, look at it from a divers perspective. Ever taken a look at mono at depth, looks like a friggin rope danglin there. That orange high viz looks like police tape at a crack house it REALLY shows up under water. I could spot it 30 feet away in only 50 ft viz. I'm just sayin that if i could see it, i'm pretty sure they could see it. Whether or not it makes a dif using flouro... who knows but i'll try anything once


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

No. It's a waste of money for billfish. They're big and mean and they're not afraid of a skinny piece of string. Chunking or live bait fishing for tuna with light line, yes. Billfish trolling plastic baits, NO.

Remember that those guys are being paid to sell products.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

go with mono its WAY cheaper and you wont need the flourocarbon for big game trolling


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

appreciate the feedback. i will be sticking with mono.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

"Remember that those guys are being paid to sell products." -Xanadu

Who are those guys? I get paid to sell those products and I <U>DON'T</U> recommend using flouro for trolling. It is entirely to expensive to rig all of your trolling baits on flourocarbon especially when the stuff goes for about 70 bucks for 30 yds. of 150# seaguar. There are still guys who fish marlin with cable leaders. I don't think I would go that route, but it proves a hungry fish will eat if you feed him. I'll stick to my mono for trolling.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *tunapopper (3/17/2008)*"Remember that those guys are being paid to sell products." -Xanadu
> 
> Who are those guys? I get paid to sell those products and I <U>DON'T</U> recommend using flouro for trolling. It is entirely to expensive to rig all of your trolling baits on flourocarbon especially when the stuff goes for about 70 bucks for 30 yds. of 150# seaguar. There are still guys who fish marlin with cable leaders. I don't think I would go that route, but it proves a hungry fish will eat if you feed him. I'll stick to my mono for trolling.




Obviously you didn't read the OP. George Povermo and any other "pro" recommending to the novice angler that they rig their trolling lures on Fluoro leaders. That's who.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I gotcha, I can't say I agree with many of his tactics myself; of course like you say, the info. given is usually tainted with some form of advertisement garbage.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

this is one of those topics i am kinda "on the fence" on. some would say "if you have the money, then by all means, pay for flourocarbon;" others would say, that blue marlin are so damn angry and mean that they do not have a preference for leader material. all i can say is this, i do not rig my tuna leaders (15' for 130# flouro) with anything BUT flouro. and when grouper fishing (specifically targeting grouper with live baits or a bigass butterflied mackerel or the like). as for my billfish leaders though, momoi mono does just fine.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I remember whenflouro firststarted hitting the shelves and leaving the shelves at a phenominal rate when I worked at J&M.But,we also remember the first unbiased article doing visual underwater tests by divers in 80' visability doing pass overs with different flouros' and monofilaments and the results showed flouro's beingMORE visible than some mono's like jinkai and momoi.

All you could say after reading such an article was damn, sucks for them(flouro guys). But hell no, not even a decline in sales withthe futuredynasties. Articles and reports on flouro shortly after the unbiased article seemed so $ influenced claiming such a perfect product. It was funny butsickening at the same time. I still believe in that first report on the stuffand dont believe the product haswent throughsomemajorchange since that test. It is what italways wasfluorocarbon.


----------

